# Glow-in-the-dark thermoflex?



## z28melissa (May 1, 2006)

Is there any such thing? Or something similar from a different brand? The neon thermoflex stuff is pretty cool btw... I just used it last week. I wish it came in more colors like yellow.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Ive been looking for the same thing. A good glow in the dark heat press material would be a nice find. Though I will admit, I havent put the dog to the scent to do a real good look.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi z28melissa,

They do make Neon Yellow. http://www.specialtymaterials.com/thermoflex_plus.htm and another brand http://www.beacongraphics.com/cad-cut-neon.html

They also have fluorescent reflectives in yellow.
http://www.specialtymaterials.com/ref-lite.htm

But I didn't find any glow stuff yet.


----------



## pawmedia (Jun 17, 2005)

TuffCut comes in glow in the dark sheets, but it is very pricey.

http://www.jotopaper.com/heatapp_det.htm


----------



## Ella (Jan 17, 2006)

How weird...I came across some glow in the dark heat press paper today! Don't think it was too pricey either....I'll try and track it down again


----------



## Creations (Mar 3, 2008)

this is another "glow in the dark" heatset vinyl.it from hot-fix films...
https://2400270518.monstercommercesites.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=266
i believe magic touch has one as well,
The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - MagiCut Glow in the Dark Transfer Paper

I will try them all and post the results.next week or so...
Bryan


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Roger (plan B) has glow in the dark vinyl you can pm him or click on his website Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications good luck ....JB


----------



## Creations (Mar 3, 2008)

i found two types of glow in the dark textile film. They both work well. One is from Joto paper and is available only in sheets. The glow that is created is very bright. the sheets created a lot of waste for us. The other one we used came from imprintables warehouse, Spectra: Glow. it is available in rolls and works well.

Bryan


----------

